# Egun-Accounthacks?



## Fratuschmatula (11 Dezember 2010)

Tach,

stimmt das, das sich letztens bei der Auktionsplattform "egun.de" Betrüger unter fremden, selten benutzten oder nicht mehr genutzten, nicht gekündigten (angeblich auch manipulierten) Accounts Artikel anbieten, den Kaufpreis kassieren, die Ware aber nie liefern?
Ich habe letztens was darüber gelesen, das "Wie" blieb aber offen, zumindest spekulativ. Ging m.W. vorläufig erst um relativ wenige Fälle im Wert von wenigen 100 Euro, was nahelegt, das es sich um Mißbrauch von irgendwie bekanntgewordenen Nutzer-Login-Daten handelt, spekuliert wurde aber auch, das "egun" gehackt wurde. 
Heraus kam das Ganze, als verschiedene unbescholtene und nachweislich unschuldige Nutzer Strafanzeigen wegen Betrug bekamen und Grün-Weiß, mittlerweile von mir aus auch Blau-Silber vor der Tür stand. Die konnten sich jedenfalls bis heute nicht erklären, wie unter ihrem Namen diverse Angebote lanciert werden konnten. Denen ist auch juristisch nichts passiert. Kann das noch andere Ausmaße annehmen und wenn ja, wie kann man so Datenklau begegnen? Öfters das PW ändern? Aber wenn direkt gehackt wird bringt das ja auch nichts.

MFG!


----------



## Heiko (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Egun-Accounthacks?*

Das ist wahrscheinlich nichts anderes als bei allen anderen Kleinanzeigen- und Verkaufsportalen auch. Wieso sollte egun also nicht von Betrügern ausgenutzt werden?


----------

